# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Feesten in zicht: pas op voor blijvende gehoorschade

## FRANCOIS580

*Oorsuizen of tinnitis lijkt dan misschien wel eerder banaal enonschuldig, maar in vele gevallen is het dat zéker niet. Oorsuizen en andere gehoorschade komen steeds meer en meer voor, vooral jongeren hebben er meer en meer last van. Lawaai van meer dan honderd decibel is niet alleen schadelijk voor je gehoor, die schade is in vele gevallen zelfs blijvend. 
Oorsuizingen zijn echter lang niet altijd het gevolg van overdreven lawaai. Ze kunnen ook het gevolg zijn van lichamelijke aandoeningen. En oorsuizen kan zelfs spontaan optreden. Welke voorzorgen kun je met de eindejaarsfeesten in zicht nemen om gehoorschade te voorkomen, en als je er toch slachtoffer van wordt, hoe kun je dan gehoorschade behandelen?* 


*(Francois580)*


Iemand die aan oorsuizen of tinnitis leidt, hoort suisende, piepende en brommende geluiden of pieptonen in één of in beide oren. Deze geluiden varieren in sterkte, en zijn niet van een externe bron afkomstig. Die storende geluiden zijn alleen door de patiënt hoorbaar. 
Het is een klacht die veel meer voorkomt dan je wel denkt. Bijna twintig procent van de bevolking heeft ermee te kampen, en het legertje slechthoorders groeit niet alleen van jaar tot jaar, het wordt ook steeds maar jonger. De impact van deze problemen gaat meestal veel verder dan je kan inbeelden. Het gaat van het gewoon waarnemen van deze storende oorsuizingen tot er écht onder lijden. Vroeger werden deze storende geluiden, die er voor de anderen niet zijn, zelfs als hallucinaties beschouwd.


*Niet alleen geluidsoverlast* 


De oorzaak van gehooraandoeningen moet in je gehoorgang gezocht worden. Geluidsoverlast is een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van oorsuizingen, maar lang niet de enigste. Problemen met je gehoor kunnen immers ook het gevolg zijn van een letsel aan je gehoorgang en/of je inwendige oor, of aan een abnormale overdracht van boodschappen in je hersenen. Zo zouden er overactieve delen in je brein zijn, die maken dat sommige geluidsprikkels onderdrukt worden met een storend geruis als resultaat. Deze geluidsprikkels bereiken wel je binnenoor, maar worden niet doorgegeven aan je hersenen*.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...blijvende.html

----------

